
Show HN: My Weekend Hack – WatchDog, look over your laptop while you're away - zaytoun
https://www.wtchdg.com
======
zaytoun
Hey HN, I built this last weekend when I found myself in a cafe with no one to
look over my laptop. On the client side, it monitors your camera (if you have
one) and internet connection and texts you if there's any suspicious activity.
Would love any feedback!

